# Brake discs



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

I have a 2006 2.2dci and I'm looking at upgrading the discs all round for drilled and grooved ones. I can find loads of good priced ones for the rear, but front is still expensive.

Will the 2.5 or 2.0 front discs fit mine?
Kieran


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup. They are the same. However the ''upgrade'' will be purely cosmetic. You are better off with solid surface rotors. Drilling only weakens them, and will wear out your brake pads faster. The X trails braking is already pretty darn good and smooth, assuming your tires are good. But if you like the look...


----------

